# chicken/kitchen scraps in the goat pen?



## peak (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm considering a new chicken coop/run/area that is integrated into the goat pen (as opposed to the chicken's own private run as it exists now)...but we give our chickens all kinds of scraps--mostly veggie scraps, egg shells, occasional protein/chicken carcass...does anybody else expose their goats to such garbage? any concerns/issues to look out for?


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I don't think that it will be an issue as the goats won't eat what they won't like. BUT, you won't be able to put any grain type chicken feed on the ground.


----------



## ali pearson (Aug 12, 2009)

I integrated my chickens with my goats, and the food issue doesn't seem to be a problem. I scatter the chicken's food by the handfull out on the ground, instead of having it in a chicken feeder where the goats could pig out on it.

One thing did happen though- one of my hens got her leg broken by a goat stepping on it- Poor thing. I splinted it and she lived, but it is kind of messed up.


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

The chickens DONT like the shareing idea as the goats gobble up any scraps but are paticular to breads, muffins and eggs(scrambled)


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

ali pearson said:


> I integrated my chickens with my goats, and the food issue doesn't seem to be a problem. I scatter the chicken's food by the handfull out on the ground, instead of having it in a chicken feeder where the goats could pig out on it.
> 
> One thing did happen though- one of my hens got her leg broken by a goat stepping on it- Poor thing. I splinted it and she lived, but it is kind of messed up.


Me too. The goats are very picky and won't eat anything that's fallen on the ground. So it's all chicken food. Ali, I'm not surprised that the poor chicken got stepped on. The goats don't pay any attention to them, and will sure step on them if they aren't quick enough. Also, I had a chicken drown in the goat water tank. So I made an escape ramp out of Trex. No more drownings.


----------



## bentmettle (Jul 29, 2009)

I've thought about moving the chickens into the goat pen with the idea that the goats would keep predators at bay.

Any merit to that notion?


----------



## salmonfisher77 (Jul 15, 2009)

We havnt lost ANY chickens to predetors! Not sure if its because they sleep with the goats in the barn but there are coyotes, skunks, and racoons that live around so I would say YES the goats help with chicken predetors!!


bentmettle said:


> I've thought about moving the chickens into the goat pen with the idea that the goats would keep predators at bay.
> 
> Any merit to that notion?


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I doubt if the goats would cause predators to stay away. Maybe skunks, but not racoons, coyotes, owls, hawks, bobcats, dogs, etc. In fact the goats will attract predators like dogs.


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Our goats and chickens are integrated. Some people suggest that chickens help bedding last longer by scratching in it, which turns it and allows waste to settle. It does seem to help. They seem to be harder on the grass than the goats are so now we have a mud problem that we have to combat with wood chips, etc. 

Our main predators are birds, so I think the goats do help there. 

My goats will rarely eat anything that touches the ground, so I can throw a handful of C.O.B. out on the ground for the chickens and the goats will just stand around and wait for their gain to be dumped into their feeders. 

The main problem we've had is having to fight our way to and from the coup with the goats begging for a pat on the head, and then having to drag the goats out of the coup when we go in to collect eggs and they sneak in behind us to get to the chicken feeders. Overall, it's not perfect but they get along well enough and, since we're backyard farmers, it's a nice way to economize on space. JD


----------

